# WindRider Boreas Ice Suit Owners



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Gillgitter said:


> No, it runs small. If you are anywhere around Flint you can stop by and try them on.


I would agree, it might be borderline but I go one size larger.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Anyone know if this company is still in business? Ordered the rain jacket, but doesn't fit. I've email to get a return label (per their web-site) to no avail and they don't answer either number listed on their web-site. Unfortunately, my not-in-person customer service has not been anywhere near what you guys that can go to their retail location have gotten.


----------



## Fishinmi (Jan 15, 2019)

I was in there around the 1st of the year to buy my ice suit and still get email from them.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Fishinmi said:


> I was in there around the 1st of the year to buy my ice suit and still get email from them.


Come to think of it, I still get emails as well. Just no customer service.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Windrider just got back with me. Not sure where the emails were going before, but my call was returned. So, there customer service is still working fine. I retract my frustrations.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

buckslayerII said:


> Windrider just got back with me. Not sure where the emails were going before, but my call was returned. So, there customer service is still working fine. I retract my frustrations.


Check your junk mail box. Maybe it was being filtered out.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

sureshot006 said:


> Check your junk mail box. Maybe it was being filtered out.


Didn't find the first one in there. The second one set today went there.

As for the jacket - seems like it would've been a nice jacket. Didn't care for the fit as opposed to another I tried on.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

buckslayerII said:


> Didn't find the first one in there. The second one set today went there.
> 
> As for the jacket - seems like it would've been a nice jacket. Didn't care for the fit as opposed to another I tried on.


I bought a striker before I heard of windrider. I was able to put the suit on in-store and pose like I was reaching for a walleye in the hole. The M jacket fit great when standing but pulled hard across the back reaching down so I got a size up.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

sureshot006 said:


> I bought a striker before I heard of windrider. I was able to put the suit on in-store and pose like I was reaching for a walleye in the hole. The M jacket fit great when standing but pulled hard across the back reaching down so I got a size up.


I've used Striker on the ice for 5-6 years now and it's great stuff. This purchase is a rain jacket. I like those less bulky for optimal movement.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

buckslayerII said:


> Windrider just got back with me. Not sure where the emails were going before, but my call was returned. So, there customer service is still working fine. I retract my frustrations.


Glad this was resolved because I was sort of shocked. I have some good contact information for them if you ever have any future problems. Another thing is, they aren't a 24/7 business where you can expect an online rep or someone to take a call or respond to emails after 4pm and probably not weekends either. They will do whatever it takes to make it right with you though. They've been nothing but generous and responsive for me. Hopefully they will gain enough traction to be put in sporting goods stores but I wouldn't be so sure that is actually a goal of theirs. They aim to offer great gear at great prices and if they add a middle man in there that needs their cut too then they become what their competitors are which is over priced.


----------



## WindRider (3 mo ago)

We wanted to thank this community for its support and so we also wanted to show our support for this community, so are now a sponsor! Also, come check us out at the Ultimate Fishing Show in Detroit in January!


----------



## Fishinmi (Jan 15, 2019)

WindRider said:


> We wanted to thank this community for its support and so we also wanted to show our support for this community, so are now a sponsor! Also, come check us out at the Ultimate Fishing Show in Detroit in January!


I bought one of your suits last year and so far so good, Nice and warm, sometimes too warm.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

I can hardly wait to suit up again. I had my best ice fishing season ever last year wearing that suit. It's broken in nicely, plenty warm, comfortable, and dry. It allowed me to spend more time outside of the shanty no matter what the weather was like.


----------

